# PL models NOT produced...



## Karl_Kolchak (Aug 30, 2005)

Okay maybe this is covered through out this BB, but I am here to ask the question!!

What models where on the PL drafting table/prototyped but never went to production? Not just the ones after they where bought but also through out their history. Who has the facts?? Inquiring minds want to know.  

KK


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

The only one I heard about was the KTingaclass in 1/350. Itwas about 75% done when ERTL pulled the plug. Any way thats the owner of the hobby shop That I go to told me. Afriend of his knows Thomas Sasser.


----------



## Guess Who (May 19, 2004)

I think there was a King Kong too. Large one like Godzilla.

Guess Who


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

Wasn't there a Godzilla with babies? The cool looking 2000 one I think.
Jim


----------



## Just Plain Al (Sep 7, 1999)

Wasn't there also the American Godzilla, both with and without babies? I'm sure I saw those two in a cataloge at one point.


(Hunch posted while I was hunting and pecking!!!)


----------



## lonfan (Feb 11, 2001)

Years ago there was the BIG Godzilla Based on the American Film (1998)seen a picture of the Prototype,but for some reason it wasn't released IIRC this one even had the Little Zilla' Eggs as seen in the Film. I didn't care much for this movie but it made a Beautiful Kit and I'll bet it woulda' sold Lots more than that "Titan A.E." Model! 

John/Lonfan


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Hunch said:


> Wasn't there a Godzilla with babies? The cool looking 2000 one I think.
> Jim


 I would have loved to have gotten my hands on the protype build up of that!!
It was displayed at on of the Toy Shows....
Dave M... Where did it go?!!!!


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

There was also a New creature from the black lagoon that never made it


----------



## Karl_Kolchak (Aug 30, 2005)

Some one out there has these protos/photos. Let's get them up here!!


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

i've got the catalog that had the American 'Zilla listed a scoming soon . 
i think it was poor sales on the Titan AE Drej that nixed future movie tie ins . 
i think the Big Kong , Creature and that 'zilla kit would have done well . 
heard a lot had to do with distributors too , not showing interest ( the fools , the meddling idiots . As if their ape brains could contain the secrets of the modelers ) . 
sorry Walter Pigeon ( sp?) .
hb


----------



## Karl_Kolchak (Aug 30, 2005)

beck said:


> i've got the catalog that had the American 'Zilla listed a scoming soon .
> i think it was poor sales on the Titan AE Drej that nixed future movie tie ins .
> i think the Big Kong , Creature and that 'zilla kit would have done well .
> heard a lot had to do with distributors too , not showing interest ( the fools , the meddling idiots . As if their ape brains could contain the secrets of the modelers ) .
> ...


 There are a number of Polar Lights product numbers that were skipped, according to 
the listing on Phrankensting's site http://www.phrankenstign.com/

Perhaps this is an idication of what could have been.

"Get your stinking hands off me you dawm dirty ape!!!"
Sorry - Charlton Heston - POA


----------



## Karl_Kolchak (Aug 30, 2005)

*Godzilla Kits*

and thanks to Phranks web site:

$18.99 1999 0 90733 05041 0 P 5041 Godzilla (1998 Movie) Withdrawn (Never Released)

$26.99 2000 0 90733 05042 7 P 5042 Godzilla (w/Babies) Withdrawn (Never Released)


----------



## ProfKSergeev (Aug 29, 2003)

irishtrek said:


> The only one I heard about was the KTingaclass in 1/350. Itwas about 75% done when ERTL pulled the plug. Any way thats the owner of the hobby shop That I go to told me. Afriend of his knows Thomas Sasser.


Didn't Mr. Sasser once have some pictures on his website of the prototype for this?


----------



## lonfan (Feb 11, 2001)

beck said:


> i've got the catalog that had the American 'Zilla listed a scoming soon .
> i think it was poor sales on the Titan AE Drej that nixed future movie tie ins .
> i think the Big Kong , Creature and that 'zilla kit would have done well .
> heard a lot had to do with distributors too , not showing interest ( the fools , the meddling idiots . As if their ape brains could contain the secrets of the modelers ) .
> ...


 
Also Sounded like that guy in "Plan 9" "You Earthlings,Stupid STUPID STUPID!"

lol BTW I belive a Pic of the Zilla Prototype is on Phrankenstien's (sorry about the Spelling Phrank) Anyhoo,On his site Perhaps someone has the Link
Oh and I think Dandy Dave Metzner Said onetime that "the Creech NEVER was anymore than a Box Mock-Up" when the Whole deal was nixed. Bummer huh?

John/Lonfan


----------



## iamweasel (Aug 14, 2000)

And Damn didn't I want those American Godzillas.


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

http://tylisaari.com/models/shows/wf2004/chrisw.htm


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

Karl_Kolchak said:


> What models where on the PL drafting table/prototyped but never went to production?


The ones that I wanted the most, and _should_ have been produced _first._


----------



## irocer (Aug 22, 2000)

Tay666 the best one Chris showed at Wonderfest was the WOW flying saucer destroying a city block. That one would have sold like hotcakes. Anybody have a picture of that artwork?


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

There were prototypes for the Gadzilla, not for The creature not for any War of the Worlds kits.
The 1:350th Klingon Battle cruiser never got beyond a few pages of drawings. it was never 75% complete - Never even 10% complete!
Dave


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Dave,

wasn't some planning and preliminary design work done for a larger TV version Seaview?

Huzz


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Dave Metzner said:


> There were prototypes for the Gadzilla, not for The creature not for any War of the Worlds kits.
> The 1:350th Klingon Battle cruiser never got beyond a few pages of drawings. it was never 75% complete - Never even 10% complete!
> Dave


 Dave, Where are the Godzilla prototypes?!!!


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

Don't know where Godzilla protos are-guess T Lowe has it......

Dave


----------



## ThomasModels (Mar 8, 2000)

Dave Metzner said:


> There were prototypes for the Gadzilla, not for The creature not for any War of the Worlds kits.
> The 1:350th Klingon Battle cruiser never got beyond a few pages of drawings. it was never 75% complete - Never even 10% complete!
> Dave


 I'm going to have to disagree with you on that one, Dave.

Obviously Cheryl didn't keep you in the loop or updated on everything.


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

Do elaborate please Mr.Sasser!


----------



## ThomasModels (Mar 8, 2000)

190 Parts. 147 of them being molded in polystyrene tinted Pantone 441CV, plus 43 part would have been molded in clear.

The kit was designed to be buildable in two versions. 79 common parts plus 30 parts to build as The Motion Picture version. 38 additional parts would build the Trek 6 version with the alternate bridge tower and warp nacelles.

http://www.thomasmodels.com/webstuff/tingapage01.jpg

The completed kit would have measured 612.59mm long by 430.6mm wide by 165.67mm tall (without base). 27 of the estimated 34 pages were complete when I got word from RC2 models to 'hold off'. About two months earlier I was told that all communication and approvals were to be handled by a product development rep at RC2. I was told all materials accumulated would be held until the 2006 product meeting when it would be decided if the project would go forth. The 2005 product line was already established and it was not on that list.

Despite other tales told, those are the facts.


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

Was a master ever made??


----------



## ChrisDoll (Sep 2, 1999)

You would've seen pictures of a master by now, I'd wager.

Cool parts breakdown. Man that would've been a great kit!


----------



## Karl_Kolchak (Aug 30, 2005)

ThomasModels said:


> 190 Parts. 147 of them being molded in polystyrene tinted Pantone 441CV, plus 43 part would have been molded in clear.
> 
> The kit was designed to be buildable in two versions. 79 common parts plus 30 parts to build as The Motion Picture version. 38 additional parts would build the Trek 6 version with the alternate bridge tower and warp nacelles.
> 
> ...


 When is the 2006 product meeting? I assume you are to be involved in that???

Boy - now you have done it. This thread is going to explode with Q&A after posting
that Kool product sheet.

THANKS!!


----------



## spe130 (Apr 13, 2004)

*drool* :thumbsup:


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

I hope that there is still a shot for this to happen, along with a certain _other_ 1/350 kit we would all love to see.


----------



## alpha-8 (Oct 31, 1999)

Ahh, what could have been...


----------



## ProfKSergeev (Aug 29, 2003)

As Mr. Sasser describes the proposed K't'inga kit, RC2 would be making a big mistake by not going forward with more development and production. That would be a great kit and a wonderful companion display piece for the 1:350 refit, just like the D7 to the TOS 1701.


----------



## ChrisDoll (Sep 2, 1999)

Do people really give a rat's butt about any of this anymore? I mean really, haven't you all gone on to do something else with your time?


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

I know why Dave M won't tell who has the 1998 Godzilla Prototype :
because I would do a "Mission Impossible" on their house!!!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

ChrisDoll said:


> Do people really give a rat's butt about any of this anymore? I mean really, haven't you all gone on to do something else with your time?


 Yes, I still give a rat's ass about Star Trek models. Been building them since 1968ish, see no reason to stop now. Would like more, better ones than are available, Still hoping RC2 sees the light.

What's it to ya? What "else" have you moved on to? Macrame?



Hey Thomas, do I see a Klingon shuttle in that exploded view?!


----------



## ChrisDoll (Sep 2, 1999)

John P said:


> What's it to ya? What "else" have you moved on to? Macrame?


Gee I don't know. Life?


----------



## spe130 (Apr 13, 2004)

ChrisDoll said:


> Gee I don't know. Life?


This is the kind of thing discussed here - you know, things relating to models, especially those from Polar Lights. If you don't like it, why are you here?


----------



## ChrisDoll (Sep 2, 1999)

spe130 said:


> This is the kind of thing discussed here - you know, things relating to models, especially those from Polar Lights. If you don't like it, why are you here?


My apologies, I was mistaken in thinking this forum was for the "walking wounded lamenting the loss of Polar Lights and beating the snot out of it like a dead horse". 

I occasionally drop in to see if there's anything new and each time I'm sorely disappointed.


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

Well Thom,
Guess I wasn't in the loop on that. I never saw anything beyond the three or four pages of drawings that you provide to me.
I hope RC-2 does produce the kit. Good luck!

Dave


----------



## iamweasel (Aug 14, 2000)

ChrisDoll said:


> My apologies, I was mistaken in thinking this forum was for the "walking wounded lamenting the loss of Polar Lights and beating the snot out of it like a dead horse".
> 
> I occasionally drop in to see if there's anything new and each time I'm sorely disappointed.


Actually it started out as a question as to what kits never made it into production. Heaven forbid someone actually be curious about that. I thought you were related to Brent after your first post.


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Things seem to have taken on a surly TONE here...............and I can't find that on the Pantone chart ?? 
Dabbler


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

ChrisDoll said:


> Gee I don't know. Life?


 Do hobbies fall into that category?


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

Get a hobby!


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

" get a hobby" 
lol , amen brother 'cause life sucks !
hb


----------



## Karl_Kolchak (Aug 30, 2005)

Since this BB pertains to Polar Lights lights we all will be discussing past, present, future, what could have been, what might be, and of course modeling polar lights.

If there is an occasional bemoaning as to the loss of PL - so be it.

Now let's get back to the subject - any other folks have info on kits that did not make it into production?

K


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

Despite my concerted efforts as a party of one, the Harry Dean Stanton kit never got past the suggestion stage. I am bitter.


----------



## alpha-8 (Oct 31, 1999)

ChrisDoll said:


> My apologies, I was mistaken in thinking this forum was for the "walking wounded lamenting the loss of Polar Lights and beating the snot out of it like a dead horse".
> 
> I occasionally drop in to see if there's anything new and each time I'm sorely disappointed.


This is an interesting thread on something that might happen (emphasis on MIGHT). Everyone participating was behaving fine. You don't like it? Leave. It's not like the title of this particular thread doesn't indicate what the theme of the conversation is. You knew coming into this thread what the subject matter was about.


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

I think the ill-fated proposed new _Creature from the Black Lagoon_ kit had great promise. I think it was intended to be similar to the Monsters of the Movies Aurora kit which never got repopped by Polar Lights. That kit was smaller 1/12 scale but featured the Creature in a tres cool swimming pose.

And of course, you can still get a resin re-pop of the original Monsters of the Movies Aurora at WWW.Retroresin.com or directly at:

http://www.retroresin.com/retrositenew1_011.htm

Cheers,

Huzz


----------



## Karl_Kolchak (Aug 30, 2005)

Dave Hussey said:


> I think the ill-fated proposed new _Creature from the Black Lagoon_ kit had great promise. I think it was intended to be similar to the Monsters of the Movies Aurora kit which never got repopped by Polar Lights. That kit was smaller 1/12 scale but featured the Creature in a tres cool swimming pose.
> 
> And of course, you can still get a resin re-pop of the original Monsters of the Movies Aurora at WWW.Retroresin.com or directly at:
> 
> ...


Now that would have been a KOOL kit. I love the pictures in the Aurora modeling book of this original. It really shows how the model progressed from the original standing pose. 

K


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

The "creature kit" is the great non-legend for Polar Lights. There was never anything formally produced for it - it was just an idea floated before the big company buyers to see if there was any interest. None was shown so the idea was discarded.

I once made the point that the only kit _actually considered_ by Aurora that Polar Lights produced was Robby the Robot!


----------



## yamahog (Nov 19, 1998)

The original box art for the aforementioned Harry Dean Stanton kit.


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

yamahog said:


> The original box art for the aforementioned Harry Dean Stanton kit.


----------



## Boxster (Aug 11, 2005)

DAMN!!! Certainly like to have that Klingon ship!!! And what is the other?

B


----------



## lonfan (Feb 11, 2001)

The BIG BARBARA CARRERA Kit of course! Come on man EVERYONE KNOWS that was planned JUST before the legendary RC2 buyout! whadya' been under a rock?


John/Lonfan

OOPS my bad, apparently I've been notifyed that the "Carrera" Model I spoke of was actually some kind of Automobile Kit I apologize for any confusion (Sniff) No Nuthin' ..Just Sumptin in my Eye heavy sigh


----------



## H.Erickson (Sep 1, 2005)

(This is an interesting thread on something that might happen (emphasis on MIGHT). Everyone participating was behaving fine. You don't like it? Leave. It's not like the title of this particular thread doesn't indicate what the theme of the conversation is. You knew coming into this thread what the subject matter was about.)



I agree. I found the topic very interesting, all of this gossip and speculation just ads another dimension to a hobby that we all love and enjoy. 
Does anyone know when the 2006 meeting will be taking place, and what was the potential second kit suppose to be? Assuming the it's not a carrera.


----------

